# Blizzard



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone have any reports on how the pheasants handled the snow storm on the weekend?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

One report from a guy snowmobiling in the SE where ran across a fair amount of dead pheasants in snow drifts, other's I've talked to said all is fine...I will know Friday!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Any thin cover was drifted down. Any small cover was drifted down. The large cattails are drifted in on the N and W sides. The wind chill was absolutely savage in this storm. Have been watching a flock of 8 near home. Saw 1 today, but possibly the others moved. Got the snow shoes in the truck, will find out tomorrow.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Saw a few driving back to Fargo on Monday afternoon, but I also saw some dead ones by the farm.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My buddy reported seeing some dead one's in S. Central. I had 13 pheasants in back of my place...only seen a couple since the storm (only 2 sets of tracks into the corn).


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I drove from fargo to groton, sd today and there were no shortages of them in the fields at sunrise in both states.

I also only saw one hunter.


----------

